# Calico guinea pig...



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

This probably isn't amusing to most but we ordered some guinea pig and low and behold we got calico ones! Well, we own a calico cat so I had to take a picture of the two side-by-side. Think they'll be trying to attack the cat now? LMAO

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v649/maddy_ciccone18/photo76_zps0d8d4f1e.jpg

On another note, they don't like them! Do your animals like guinea pig?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

*Guinea Pig*

We have never tried guinea pig - but I have three who would eat anything and two that are more particular. 

Liz


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks like a dutch colored pig. I would dry it out and skin it. I have heard many dogs turn their nose up to guinea pigs which is why I never tried it. In some countries, it is considered a delicacy (for humans). I don't know what the dogs' problem is, they are missing out on a delicacy!


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Looks like a dutch colored pig. I would dry it out and skin it. I have heard many dogs turn their nose up to guinea pigs which is why I never tried it. In some countries, it is considered a delicacy (for humans). I don't know what the dogs' problem is, they are missing out on a delicacy!


You know, I didn't think it looked orange enough, but I had no idea there was a dutch! 

The good thing about having three is one usually always dives in and the others follow behind. It was nice they ate it frozen because it made much less of a mess!















Here's mom jumping in and then the pups waiting their turn. I rarely, actually never skin things around here. My guys either eat it or don't eat because I'm not going to that much trouble for them LOL Plus I figure there has to be some benefit to fur...maybe? lol


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

i've fed guinea pugs before, the boy ate them without hesitation like everything else


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Sheltielover25 said:


> My guys either eat it or don't eat because I'm not going to that much trouble for them LOL Plus I figure there has to be some benefit to fur...maybe? lol


I have heard that a benefit to the fur is that it will in a sense “clean out” the system as it passes through….kind of comparable to a brush that collects things as it sweeps through the system.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Awww, I used to have a guinea pig that looked just like that lol...Lola was her name. She got knocked up by our other piglet Henry (who was sold to us as a female) and they had two little babies in that lighter brown/caramel color.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Never fed guinea pig, but i have to say, your cat is so beautiful!


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Kat said:


> Never fed guinea pig, but i have to say, your cat is so beautiful!


aw thanks!! that's so nice of you to say


----------



## Dog Walker (Dec 23, 2010)

I've never fed guinea pig, although my dog tries to eat my pet guinea pigs anytime I even look at them (he's gotten a taste of fur but nothing else). I'm not sure I could feed guinea pigs while having them as pets! I could totally feed rabbit however . I'm still trying to find a good source of rabbit, since my dad won't let me use the gun...


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Dog Walker said:


> I've never fed guinea pig, although my dog tries to eat my pet guinea pigs anytime I even look at them (he's gotten a taste of fur but nothing else). I'm not sure I could feed guinea pigs while having them as pets! I could totally feed rabbit however . I'm still trying to find a good source of rabbit, since my dad won't let me use the gun...


I had a boar that was black and orange for years when I was a kid. I think I could still feed my girl a guinea. I'll have to look for some frozen... I know I could find some easily as I know a lot of snake lovers that frequently feed it.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I feed a decent amount of whole prey because it's so eat and complete. I just lay it down and they eat for a few hours and that's it!

They get whole quail but those only take 5 minutes or so and the guinea took maybe 20 but it was frozen. They get really big bunnies and they've done whole chickens, too. It keeps them busy for hours!!!

I won't feed pig for personal reasons so I understand when people don't want to feed for personal reasons... it's natural being a human and all ...some would never feed horse, I wouldn't, and some have no problem. I don't do veal but I do lamb lol


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

Speaking of guineas, I have a more guineas than I can stand. Guinea fowl that is. They keep the snakes eaten and deer ticks cleaned up and are great watch dogs but I am tired of them crapping on my porch. You raw feeders are welcome to all you want if you can catch them.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I've never ate guinea pig(likely never will). But I maybe able to stomach giving a guinea pig to my dog. I currently have 1 guinea pig/if she isn't medicated or PTS with an injection, I may save her for Emma. I'm all for using the whole animal and not putting them to waste. My 1st guinea pig had to be buried, he touched my soul in more ways than I thought he would.


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't think I can stomach it unless it is ground and I can't tell it was a guinea pig. My nephews has pigs and I always like to hold them and pet them. Same with rabbits. As long as it is already processed I can do it. Otherwise, I think of them as pets too.


----------

